

Google Now (Fred Wilson) - JOfferijns
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2013/02/google-now.html

======
NicoJuicy
Indeed, i have the same feeling about it.

I even noticed that when there's a traffic jam somewhere on my route... It
notifies me that i have to leave earlier :P

Pretty impressive.

As English isn't my native language, i can't use most of the speech
recognition. But the integration with Google Calendar and Maps gives a lot of
additional value! :-)

